# Any idea what this could be?



## karamour (Mar 10, 2013)

As of a few days ago Lincoln has a large (2in) red mark on his abdomin (near his hind legs). Has anyone seen this before? Any thought if we should take him to the vet or its something that will clear up on its own?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Take a better picture please?


The top long first mark looks like a scratch or scrape to me but I am blind?

the body lower a irration then a tad inflammation looks like it reacted to the longer scrape on top to me

I would just do for know a 3 way antibiotic cream with zinc and watch it 24 hours 

and agree with Organic the Wedding Dream Maker ;D 

He or she may have chowed on it some as well


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

My internet diagnosis: Looks like a scrape. 
Our boy had something very similar from pulling himself out of the pool. He dragged his rear legs and scraped the tissue between his abdomen and leg. Just watch it for signs of infection. It will most likely scab over and clear up.


----------



## karamour (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you to everyone!! I'll keep an eye on it and see if it starts to scab or get worse. I have attached a better picture as well.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our trainer recently turned us on to an all around skin issue spray called Vetricyn. Our girl had an injury around her toenail and it was starting to get infected. We bought the Vetricyn, sprayed it heavily a few times a day and it cleared completely up in about three days. Saved me a vet trip because lord knows I will take her at the drop of a hat! The trainer swears by this stuff for any skin irritation or infection whatsoever, she says it is a miracle spray. She has used it on herself as well. Apparently the label used to state that it killed MRSA, staph, bacterial, fungal, etc, etc but they were pressured by the vet industry to change the label. It is non-toxic and safe enough to be used on birds. 

http://vetericyn.com/benefits/canine.php


----------

